# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Реклама >  На сайт OnlyFans нужны операторы, менеджеры, модели

## onlynik

Много хороших девочек с результатами на Onlyfans от 0,5% топа до 3,5% топа. 
Платим % с продаж раз в месяц на карту/крипту 
Огромное количество разнообразного, уже готового контента. 


Модели снимают кастомы, новый контент появляется регулярно. 
Дневные, вечерние и ночные смены. 
Адекватный и дружный коллектив. 
Возможны повышения процента и карьерный рост. 

*Писать в ТГ  @GeorgyKosh*


Расскажите о своём опыте работы в сфере, если он имеется. Если его нет - всему научим

----------

